# Looking for a Level 5 Finish?



## Brian (Apr 9, 2014)

Look no further. CSR has the complete line up BeroXpert Finishing Trowels and Blades.


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

How can I purchase these from Australia iv seen the video and really like what I see


----------



## Brian (Apr 9, 2014)

I do not know a distributor in Australia, but I would be happy to ship to you.

thanks, Brad


----------



## spacklinfool (Sep 23, 2011)

*promotional opportunity*

Noone has these in this area how about sending one free and letting me promote it to induce sales? or a big discount they seem high in price at least for us tapers in the NE..


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

I know a alot of plasterers around here and would happily make a promo video for yas for a free promo love that idea works out good for everyone


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ySMc5doCA6w


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Rick, do you give that a quick pole sand when it dries or is that it?


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Pretty slick:thumbsup: I doubt there is much sanding


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

Ya nicely done Mr Moore! Next video on the list was your bucket dance screw spotting. Love that one.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

gazman said:


> Rick, do you give that a quick pole sand when it dries or is that it?


Before I start a ceiling I give my 6 a good filing . And wipe the edges tight with the 6 . After it's dry I light check and sand the edges with 220. 

I use the Light weight compound for what you seen in the vid . Any brand .Don't really matter which ..They're all basically the same . The L/W Leaves no scratches when wiping an onion skin .


----------

